# Now I know whey I hate ssp.com



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> What gets on my nerves is , they think too much , calculate too much , they cant believe there are cities around the world that are growing faster than any american city has ever grown.


Do you noticed it only now? Actually I understand you very much.


----------

